# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Не включаться компьютер при подключенной гарнитуре.

## LoMo

Доброго времени суток. Есть небольшая проблема, купил наушники Logitech G430 они подключаться к компу через USB 51Eb96GmkeL._SL1348_.jpg
Так вот, когда я включаю компьютер он зависает на начальной заставке после загрузки биоса и дальше не идёт.. Если наушники отключить от USB разъёма то всё хорошо загружается, гарнитура исправная. Операционная система Windows 7. В чём может быть причина и как её исправить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

